# Baby Rainbow Update



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow continues to do really great. I am amazed at how much the baby has grown in a week and now it looks like we are getting the beginning of feathers. Since papa is pure white and the moms grey it will be interesting. Rainbow would also like to say thank you for everyone who has supported us. It means a great deal to us and is so appreciated. Here's a few pictures from today.


















This is my favorite picture yet 









I'll post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AWWWWW! Just too precious! Is that Baby Rainbow's human "Daddy" in the last photo?  

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep! I am very lucky to have a husband that loves the birds as much as I do. He got mad at me for taking that picture but they were just so sweet together.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a cute little baby. Those are great pics.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable and contented looking little cutie!  

Thanks for sharing, we DO especially LOVE the baby pics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Those pictures are so good I want to reach in the computer and touch Rainbow. I so love them at this age. They are incredibly sweet and trusting.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jazicat said:


> Rainbow continues to do really great. I am amazed at how much the baby has grown in a week and now it looks like we are getting the beginning of feathers.
> *Since papa is pure white and the moms grey it will be interesting.*
> 
> *Here's a few pictures from today.*


Your pictures are wonderful.  Love the one of Rainbow & your husband. Too precious. 
Thanks for sharing them with us.  

I'm going to guess Rainbow will follow suit of his Dad regarding the feather coloring. As you say though, it will be interesting. 
Please do continue to keep us updated, complete with pictures of course.  

Cindy


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rainbow is so cute!

As far as coloring goes he might end up being grey with white markings or vice versa.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

well if rainbow is a hen then then it will be most likely to be the mothers color or visa versa even if most people dont believe it I do. But what kind of pigeon is it? will you band him it is about time to if you are.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow is a cross between a feral and utility king pigeon. We never planned on breeding them and I'm not going to band the baby because I don't know what size it will be. Papa is so much bigger than the moms that I wouldn't know what size to use and get them shipped in time. Personally I think that Rainbow came into this world in less than ideal conditions. He has two moms who are raising them but if I didn't switch them they would fight over baby. He got scratched a few times from them fighting on him so they can't be with him at the same time. I now have a much greater understanding and have ordered dummy eggs


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are yesterdays photos. I am so proud of how well this little one seems to be doing. The moms are doing a really great job.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a handful. Cute. Sweet face.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Rainbow just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just ONE way to say this...


*CUTE !!!*

    

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Oh! that Rainbow is so adorable and has really grown. Thanks for sharing your pictures of Rainbow with us.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow grows and changes so each day. It's like watching a miracle. Here are some photos from yesterday.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What beautiful pictures.  
Thanks so much for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow will probably be the only baby we ever breed so I'm taking lots of pictures. Quality is due to the camera as it's smarter than I am. I'm glad you all enjoy them because it's nice to have a place to show Rainbow off.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, you certainly have a cooperative model  
Do I see a bit of white coming in on Rainbow's wings?  
Getting to be so grown up now.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw, well from the way ther pin feathers look, chances are Rainbow might have grey and white feathers!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Trafalgar is dark, light and white. The baby's pin feathers are coming in both white and dark. Even on the baby's head we can see grey and white but don't know how dark it will be. At this rate we'll know soon. Rainbow is starting to squeak louder and will stand when fed. Soon this little ones personality will start to blossom and I think he'll be a great pet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful pictures of Rainbow! It truly is amazing how quickly they grow .. you can actually see the difference in the pin feathers between yesterday's and today's pictures .. Pigeons are definitely quick when it comes to growing, but they can't hold a candle to baby sparrows  

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Sparrows seem to grow when you blink although Rainbow seems close. Here are a few of todays photos. It looks like some of Rainbows feather will be white.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, WHATEVER way you "color" him, Jazicat, Rainbow is gonna be a STUNNING BIRD!

We all feel like surrogate parents, oohing and ahhing over his progress. Won't be long before he is a "teen"...you will have a BLAST! Can't wait!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

She is a truly beautiful baby.
She will be one gorg bird!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I already think Rainbow is beautiful and now I think he's going to be huge like papa. Papa Rob is a fit two pound bird . Rainbow has more white than the bird I think is biological mom. So far his feathers look white and grey but they're really going to pop soon. Here are some photos

Yesterday









Today


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I forgot to ask. Is it me or is he really big for a 12 day old baby? I joked about papa but he really seems big to me.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aw...so cute!

where'd you get the egg?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It's one of the dummy eggs that just arrived. Hopefully no more oops babies in the future .


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Oh! he lost his yellow fuzzies, (LOL). He's going to be one beautiful or should I say one really handsome pijjie. I love the pictures of him, and be sure to give him a kiss from me.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

He never had very many but I was surprised that they were so quick to go. He still has a few on his head and at the ends of some feathers. I have to say that no matter what he looks like he's beautiful to me. I'm amazed watching him grow and am glad we can keep him.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I had no idea that egg was fake, sure looked real to me!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Hopefully no new eggs for a while. I would hate for the moms to start nesting before Rainbow has fledged.

I have noticed that the moms aren't as interested in taking care of the baby during the day. Many times I check Rainbow and he's in the nest and moms are resting outside the cage. So far I've never found him with an empty crop but it's also not as full as usual. Do I need to worry about them abandoning the baby since this is when papa usually takes over?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

*Rainbow Update and a Few Questions*

Rainbow is doing great and yesterday the moms decided they could share taking care of him. I think this is partly because he is so big that he won't let them step on him. We watched them very closely and there has been no problems. I worried a little because they left him alone in the nest yesterday but they never let his crop get totally empty. It was also very warm so that there was no chance of Rainbow getting cold. Papa Rob has no idea the baby is his and would like to start a new family already . 

My biggest question is whether king pigeons have fewer feathers than others. Papa Rob has always felt like he has fewer down feathers than the girls and baby Rainbow has lots of bald spots. He just doesn't look as feathered as other babies his age. His health seems perfect and his poops are always good.

I also wonder if there could be problems from breeding two different types of pigeon. I was looking at one of the girls next to Papa Rob and he's twice their size. I never intended to breed them because I know it's not desirable to mix breeds but Rainbow came anyway. I guess I just want to know if there are any potential health problems I should know about to better care for Rainbow.

Here's a few pictures of the baby from yesterday.

























I forgot to say that Rainbow is two weeks old today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jazicat said:


> Rainbow is doing great and yesterday the moms decided they could share taking care of him. I think this is partly because he is so big that he won't let them step on him. We watched them very closely and there has been no problems. I worried a little because they left him alone in the nest yesterday but they never let his crop get totally empty. It was also very warm so that there was no chance of Rainbow getting cold. Papa Rob has no idea the baby is his and would like to start a new family already .
> 
> My biggest question is whether king pigeons have fewer feathers than others. Papa Rob has always felt like he has fewer down feathers than the girls and baby Rainbow has lots of bald spots. He just doesn't look as feathered as other babies his age. His health seems perfect and his poops are always good.
> 
> ...


The baby looks pretty well feathered to me. I've seen them like that. As far as different breeds, I don't think it matters that much. Since the hens lay eggs and don't actually give birth, size shouldn't matter most of the time. I guess if a Figurita hen, for instance, has to feed a king baby, she might not be able to keep up at some point, but Dad should be able to take care of it. In the case of pigeons, don't think size matters.  
Also, at two weeks old, all the parents are going to do is feed a few times a day. Other than that, they pretty much ignore the babies, or in your case baby. I know I always feel sorry for my single hatches, sitting alone all day. I probably pay them more attention than I do the pairs of babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jazicat,

Rainbow is absolutely gorgeous and so content looking.

FYI, I went ahead and moved your latest post to the original "update" thread so it's less confusing. Everyone can get the history and compare the old and new pictures.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cute grin on that sweet little baby! My King pigeon, Walter has very thick plumage, so I would be more likely to suspect something other than the breed. Mixing breeds wouldn't generally cause thinner or patchy plumage unless the genetics doubles up on a problem gene. Certain endocrine or hormone problems might cause something like this. Do the follicles look normal otherwise?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Papa's not involved in taking care of the babies because Rainbow has two bonded moms . If they abandon the baby then I will get to be papa. Rainbow gets lots of attention from me during the day and the girls were so cute sitting with him last night. It's funny watching Rainbow eat because when he stands up he seems almost as tall as they are. Sometimes they will stand on the edge of the nest to feed him.

One more picture because it's a favorite


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

His follicles look great as well everything else. I've never raised a baby pigeon, only starlings and sparrows, so I get a little nervous. All of you know so much that I decided to ask. 

Thanks for moving the post


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I was also wondering if the color of his feathers now are going to be the same as when Rainbow get older. They aren't the same color as the moms and seem as brown as grey. It's a very cool color and I was hoping he'd keep it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I can see why that picture is your favorite. It is adorable with the moms and baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jazicat said:


> I was also wondering if the color of his feathers now are going to be the same as when Rainbow get older. They aren't the same color as the moms and seem as brown as grey. It's a very cool color and I was hoping he'd keep it.


Somtimes, colored birds will molt into another color. By colored, I mean any of them other than the basic Blue Bars, Checks, etc........
I have a bird that had Red, White and Blue feathers as a baby. Mostly white, then red and a few blue. Now that he's getting older, he getting more and more blue and the red is just about to disappear.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't say for sure, but I don't think there is anything to worry about, Jazicat.

I also am not sure, but think that Rainbow is a spoiled baby? And will be a spoiled teen AND adult? Just an impression...   

Keep those updates comin'... 

As IF Rainbow is not getting enough...but just in case......LOVE/HUGS and SCRITCHES...

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all. Rainbow is a little spoiled just like the rest of the flock . I will pass on the love hugs and scritches since no one can ever have enough of those .


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jazicat,

Looks like you are doing everything just right. He is adorable and his feathers seem about right to me for two weeks. The only problem I can think of is that his moms might have difficulty covering him as he grows since he may be much larger due to his dad. Their legs may not be long enough when he gets older. Of course by then he will have all his feathers, or at least enough to keep him warm so if most of him sticks out from under mom it won't matter

Margarret.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Margarret for the warning. We checked often last night to make sure there was a mom near him for warmth. The basket he is in makes it so they can perch on the edge and lean against him. Both girls sat together and kept him warm last night.. They are the best girls.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I noticed today that Rainbow has a sore under his wing. It doesn't look bad to me but I would like any opinions. Here is a picture of the whole area and a close up of the sore.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Jaz

Is there anything in or around the nest box that could have stuck him? It looks like a small tear but just above it I'm wondering if that is a hematoma?

You can use a product called Betadine - 1 part Betadine to 10 parts sterile water and just dab it on the tear a few times a day.

I really hope Reti or Pidgey come on and give their thoughts on this before you do anything though.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I took these pictures with a penny for scale.

















I put a very little bit of neosporin on it and to me it actually looks better already. 

I'll have to get some betadine as it sounds like something I should have.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jaz,

That does look better already. My personal guess is that one of the Mom's actually pecked little Rainbow accidentally when Rainbow was doing the frantic baby routine to get fed. I think the topical antibiotic cream and keeping a close eye on that little wound will be enough.

Rainbow is a beauty and getting to be such a big baby!

Terry

PS: As to the Betadine .. just get the generic .. it's much less expensive .. povidone iodine.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Terry! I checked the sore today and it's healing. I want Rainbow to grow big and healthy so I guess I worry a little to much sometimes.

Rainbow is beautiful and so brown compared to the girls. Papa is white so we don't know where it comes from. We hope he keeps that color after his first molt but who knows. To be honest healthy and happy is the real goal.

Here's a cute slideshow of the moms feeding him last night.
http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i216/Jazicat/Rainbow 3/?action=view&current=4d61526e.pbw


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't know when I have seen anything cuter than the moms feeding Rainbow. They are wonderful parents. Thank you for sharing these pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a wonderful set of photos! Rainbow is a very lucky little pigeon to have two such devoted Moms!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks! Normally the moms trade off and don't feed at the same time. Last night I was lucky to have the camera in my hand when they fed Rainbow. I made my first slide show because the pictures look better.

Good news as far a Rainbows sore. It's healed a lot overnight and is better today. He also keeps climbing out of the nest after moms to feed him. It's really cute. I never planned on letting my birds breed but I'm glad that we've had this chance. Rainbow is going to be a very tame bird too because we've been around him all his life. He has no fear of us and I hope he stays that way. All of our birds are like our kids and live in the house so Rainbow is destined for a great life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think we will end up having as much fun reading and following Rainbow's growing adventures as you will have experiencing them!!

Love Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Well our life is destined for more drama with Rainbow. I've noticed that Winnie and Trafalgar seemed to be in nesting mode again. Early this afternoon they started to look for another nice nook to start again. Winnie seemed so intent on a shelf we put a nest there. Within minutes there was an egg. We have left everything as it is and wonder what this could mean for Rainbow. So far moms have been taking good care of him but would like to know what potential problem I may have.

Very interestingly Papa Rob seems interested in this egg so we'll have to see who sits on it. Also when is the best time to switch the eggs for dummies?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Trafalgar continues to take care of the baby while Winnie is on the new egg. Rainbows crop always has something in it so he's getting enough to eat. I just worry this new egg will cause them to abandon Rainbow before he's ready. I guess like everything else we'll take this one day at a time.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are a few current Rainbow pictures. He's really growing into a beautiful bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rainbow really is growing into a gorgeous bird!

As to replacing the egg(s) .. wait until the second egg has arrived and then make the switch for the fake eggs. 

It sounds like Trafalgar is taking on Daddy duties and will finish raising Rainbow and showing the baby the ropes.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG............that is a BEAUTIFUL color............


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat,



That little sore may have been from one of the Momma's claws getting pucjed hardthere during some wing flapping "feed me!" moments...I see such things happen here, but usually no mark or innury results.


Wow, at every stage, little Rainbow is a beautiful and happy Baby, and he sure has grown..!



Wonderful pictures...thanks for the fun..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice and support. Rainbow is growing so big and beautiful. Luckily both moms are still caring for him. Winnie sat on her new egg last night but today is quick to feed Rainbow when he squeaks. At this point I know I could care for him if the moms didn't but they do it so much better.

I love Rainbow colors and they are a complete surprise. His moms are grey and day is pure white but they're all rescues so I have no idea what genetics they carry. All I know is that Rainbow seems to be growing in brown feathers and looks nothing like the moms did as young birds. We adopted them at about three weeks old and they were already very grey. I wonder if he'll keep these colors or lighten after his first molt.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are a couple pictures from today:

















The moms seem to have everything under control and I was thinking today how lucky I am they are. They both watched Rainbow during the day and Winnie is on her egg again tonight. Trafalgar is taking good care of Rainbow. Ithink I've bonded closer to my girls through this and even Papa Rob is calmer around me. The girls now trust me to hold the baby and use it as break to eat and drink. I never have Rainbow out for long. A few minutes at most because I don't want them to abandon him. He seems to like to sit on us and just looks around. He's also huge and weighs almost as much as his moms. Yet at the same time he still a baby. It's really amazing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a HANDSOME GUY! 

I have so enjoyed watching Rainbow grow! Seems like yesterday that he was just a wee mite!

Squeaks and I will continue to watch and oooh and ahhhh!

HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I love your pictures of baby Rainbow. Looks like he is going to be a mix of white and a pearly gray and brown. Sure is a pretty bird. The moms are doing a great job.

Margarret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow continues to do great. Winnie laid her second egg and I haven't seen her with Rainbow at all today. Trafalgar must be doing a good job because his crop is never empty. Rainbow is also impossible to keep in the nest and climbs all over the little cage it's in. I've also noticed him pecking at things like seed and poop Could he be trying to eat on his own before three weeks old? I removed the food that was in there and replaced it with dove mix so he can't eat anything to big. I also plan on putting pellets in there for him. There is water in the cage but he can't get to it. When do think he'll want to take drink and if he did and got wet will he be o.k.?

Thank again for the support and help,

Jess


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

What a pretty baby!!!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, long time no see, how is Hobbes doing?


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks!

I'm beginning to think I may have over estimated how big Rainbow will get. He's almost as big as the girls when we adopted them so he could be their size. The last day he's definately been grown but it's like his energy is going into feather growing a little more. The moms are amazing. I keep worrying that the new eggs will stop them from taking care of him but it hasn't. Winnie now stays on the dummy eggs but stops by to feed the baby during potty breaks. Trafalgar is with him at night but is off the nest a lot during he day. It's so warm here temp isn't a problem and she goes to him if he squeaks. His crop is also never empty. He also seems to like us. When we talk to him he just sits there and listens. It's the cutest thing.

Here are a few photos


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He gets more beautiful every day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks to me like Rainbow is still a pretty "substantial" baby  and a beautiful one too!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Out of curiousity we tried weighing pigeons tonight. Moms weigh 416g and 394g but I think they could gain just a little. When I can feel their keels they've seemed to have lost weight since having Rainbow. Baby Rainbow weighed in at 464g so he may be king sized after all . Papa Rob refused to be weighed but at his well bird check up he was 2 pounds. Maybe Rainbow will be some where in the middle. His colors are coming in so nicely and I never expected he would be brown. I thought I would have a Rainbow in shades of grey. I think it's a very nice surprise.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Today's pictures:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

At 464 grams at Baby Rainbow's age .. s/he is a WHOPPER!  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

It takes two hands to handle a Whopper!!  
That little Rainbow isn't so little any more. Sure is a beautiful baby.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

You're right he's not pocket sized anymore. They're so cute when they're that size!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow's a whopper and does take two hands to hold him . Today he's 21 days old and I saw him eat a seed on his own. It was kind of exciting. I also suspect he's been drinking on his own too. When ever we go into the room he's settled himself in between both. A few days ago it looked like he was pecking around but I didn't think he would try to eat so soon. 

Rainbow also stands and stretches alot but only walks to chase the moms for food. He spends the rest of the time watching every thing around him very aware. All of Rainbow's parents have low key and sweet personalities. Even Papa Rob's mating dance is gentle, insistant but gentle. I think Rainbow has inherited this and has no problem being held. He just sits and watches us as we watch him. Rainbow will be an indoor bird so the tamer the better. 

Well I'm off to take a few pictures so you can see the new feathers on his head .


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It looks like Rainbow will have the biological mom Trafalgar's markings. Here are a few pictures of mom Trafalgar:


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

And here is baby Rainbow


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are some more


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CAN WE SAY "MAGNIFICENT?!"

CAN WE SAY "BEAUTIFUL?!"

CAN WE SAY "PHOTOGENIC?!"

CAN WE SAY "WINNER?!"

And last, but not least, can we say "PERSONALITY PLUS?!"

Rainbow is DA BIRD!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

SO cute!

his mom is a nice looking bird.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

She has wonderful colouring.Shes growing to be such a beauty  Shes a poser alright.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I have to say this whole experience has been wonderful. Stressful and scary sometimes but overall amazing. Even Papa Rob has been getting friendlier and not as afraid of us. I also have to say for a boy he's very gentle. The only problem is with our dove who tries to woo him. I can understand the problem and we're working it out. Rainbow is an angel and has no fear of us. In fact I think it's the opposite. We've started to get him used to hanging out with us and he's so cute. He sits on his towel until he has to stretch. Stretching is hard work so he immediately sits and rests. He's also quite the preener. I can't believe he'll be eating on his own soon and flying. So much change in such a short period of time. A miracle if you ask me.

Yesterday:


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Today:


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

"Sunrise...sunset...sunrise...sunset...one season following another...ladden with happiness and tears"

(song lyrics)

LOL

he sure has grown.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rainbow is so very pretty and such a "big" baby! Truly just amazing!

Terry


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Your baby bird is cute. I want to pat it.

Ellie


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

We're really proud of the bird that Rainbow is becoming. We think he's the most beautiful baby in the world but of course a biased 

Ellie, Rainbow loves to be snuggled so I'll give him one for you


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Well I was a little surprised to find what looks like an injury from another bird on Rainbow. I think Papa Rob may have tried to court him. Here are a few photos. Please let me know if you think something else can be the cause.

























The injury wasn't there yesterday and I don't think is was there is in the morning either. Rainbow shows no sign of being hurt but as you know I worry about every little thing. Better safe than sorry in my book.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Man is Rainbow a beautiful bird!!  Is he with his parents only? That looks like someone tried to pull all his feathers out!! Usually when they get pecked, it around the head area and called scalping. Whatever did that wasn't playing around. Ouch...........


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Other than Rainbow we only have the moms and Dad. Unfortunately the times that Papa Rob has seen Rainbow he goes in to mating mode. Papa Rob still out weighs Rainbow by over 300g so he doesn't know his own strength. One of the moms must have gotten to him and protected him. We aren't going to Papa have another opportunity either. Luckily Rainbow shows no signs of pain and is a happy little bird.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow is doing fine and doesn't seem to be affected by being hurt. The wound look a little better already so I think he'll heal soon. We've caged Papa Rob for the night and we'll supervise his flight time tomorrow. Rainbow has shown no sign it's even phased him. Here are a few current pictures.

















And for those of you who would like to see more here's a slideshow:

Click photo


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Just count me in with the rest of Rainbow's fan club  
Everyone's doing a wonderful job. Turning into quite the beautiful bird. I love those brown feathers -- quite a striking pigeon. 

Poor daddy Rob, I'll bet he doesn't quite get the picture on Rainbow. 

Let's hope that's the end of major owies for Rainbow.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To play it safe I would apply some neosporin to the wound.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> To play it safe I would apply some neosporin to the wound.


Thank you and we've already done that. Poor Rainbow isn't new to this unfortunately and that's the first thing I did.

I feel bad for Papa Rob too. I really think he'd like a bird that would mate to him and not just use him for, um, well you know. The girls are so bonded they only mate with him on the side and then protect the nest against him. He's only trying to do what nature intended and we never get mad at our birds.

I'm glad you've enjoyed all his pictures and stories. I know for many the hatching of a baby is a common thing. For us it is totally new and exciting. This whole experience has made me have even more admiration for those of you who breed. Thanks to you all for the help and support!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

It looks like my Rainbow is no longer a baby and took her first bath today. Yesterday we gave her some water in a tiny bowl and she wanted to bath in that. We tried to give her a bigger bowl but it wasn't place correctly so today she took a bath in her room. She knew just what to do and loved it. We didn't get pictures of the bath but here are a few of her after.
























The second picture shows our youngest starling Starla Bean. She decided to be cuter than Rainbow and did some sun bathing as Rainbow preened.

I also found out why Papa Rob pecked at Rainbow. He wanted her out of the nest so that he could shack up with Trafalgar. Now that Rainbow is almost grown she's thinking of partnering with him. I don't think Winnie will appreciate this but they are getting cozy any way. We no longer let them out at the same time to avoid injury. We are going to rearrange the pigeon area in the room this week so they have better nesting quarters and nests for everyone. I can't wait until we can afford to move so we can build a loft and get everyone a proper mate. I'm sure there are pigeons out there that need homes and I'd love to have more. Hopefully this will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

So you found out Rainbow is a girl, huh?

funny all this time I thought Rainbow was boy!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat, 



Tha injury looks more like a collision puncture/scrape than something another Pigeon could do. Pecking injurys tend to be diverse or spread out when other than one small 'point'...could she have test-flown or fallen into or onto something sharp-ish?


Anyway, she sure is a lovely young Pigeon...


I just went back to the thread's beginning and enjoyed seeing all the images...such a pretty one, in every way.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

We are guessing Rainbow is a girl but as you know until we see an egg it's anyone's guess She acts just like her mom did at her age and is very dainty for a bird so big. Size wise she's closer to the weight of a female king than any where near a male. Rainbow is only four weeks old so we have a while to wait and see


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess so, one other way to tell is females look a bit skinnier than the males.(I learned that the hard way,LOL) it's a somewhat long story.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Phil! We actually caught Papa Rob trying to get to Rainbow so we know it was him. He wants to take over the nest so he can woo Trafalgar. Now everyone gets rotated out time.

Guessing boy or girl is hard for Rainbow because she's of two breeds. If she took after papa in size than she small for a king pigeon. Her markings are all Trafalgar but the color could come from either parent. Don't know if those are even an clue to better guess. I've started saying she but I wouldn't bet a lot on it .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos! Rainbow is such a big, beautiful youngster .. the pic with Starla Bean .. what a hoot!  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

All your pics have been great but the one with Starla Bean is a keeper! What a pose. Rainbow is truly a beautiful bird.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Rainbow is a month old today and is also flying She has all but a few feathers on her face and the ones pulled are already growning back. Papa Rob still has issues with her. I'm not sure if he thinks she's competition or another hen to woo. I actually think it's the first since he is wooing Trafalgar and she seems to feel the same. I think that my girls may break up but as long as everyone is happy it's o.k. Winnie will have Rainbow to hang out with so we at least have two pair. Here are the last of the almost daily pictures


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I will update you all on how she is doing less frequently but will make sure to post a picture as soon as all her facial feathers are in.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures! What a big beauty Rainbow is, and that little pointy starling "snout" poking up through the cage .. just hysterical. Never a dull moment at your house, right??

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is geting to be one handsome bird!  

The starling wants in on the action too...looks like.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

There is never a dull moment with the birds at our house. Starla Bean is a young starling so she does lots of cute stuff. They are such little firecrackers at that age that it doesn't take long for her to make us laugh.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Starla Bean...just LOVE that name! With her beak out the top, she looks like she's saying, "Hey, what 'cha guys doin' up there? Can I join too?"

GREAT PICS and UPDATES, Jazicat!

Rainbow certainly is stunning, WHETHER a he OR she...we'll wait...and meanwhile, we will enjoy your updates!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Starla Bean...just LOVE that name! With her beak out the top, she looks like she's saying, "Hey, what 'cha guys doin' up there? Can I join too?"


Actually Starla Bean is biting Rainbow's toes . This is a trick she learned from our lovebird while she shared a room with him. Thankfully a starling can't bite hard enough to hurt her unlike the lovebird. When we adopted her she came with the name Starla and we just added the Bean. Starlings are so smart that they know names and I didn't want to confuse her. Also it seemed like she should have the honor of keeping the name given by a women who took such good care of her. We have eight other starling to keep her company so our house was perfect for her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Biting toes? HOW FUNNY! Yes, I have heard how smart those Starlings are. The name Starla is just beautiful and Bean, well, let's just say I SMILE whenever I see the name. I tend to give middle names to my animals (cats): Gypsy Lea, Timmy Troll and Twiggy Dee (her sister, Twiggy Dum, is no longer with us).

Oh, one other thought. When we lived in Texas, we had a cat, Pixie, who mated with a Manx (stubby or no tail cat). She had 4 kittens that we named Merrill Lynch, Pierce, Fenner and BEAN. I knew there was a reason I was laughing! Each kitten had a different length of tail. Bean was the only kitten with a full grown tail. When we moved to NY, Bean went to Lackland AFB and lived the life of riley with his own serial number! People used to accuse us of cruelty, saying we cut off their tails! I still have a picture of BIG kittens, nursing with Pixie! Shows their tails to perfection!

Your birds sound like they are having a wonderful time...I KNOW your updates are always exciting and usually have something "extra" about them. I'm sure because you have a diverse household!  Many thanks!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

My house always has some excitement going on. With four pigeons, a ring neck dove, nine starlings, a lovebird and four cats it's like a soap opera sometimes. 

Starla was the color of a cocoa bean but it's also a personal joke. My family created the Bean Spray Pump Co. for insectisides and Starlings are bug slayers. My own private joke that I'd rather have a flock of starlings eat my bugs than spray poison .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jazicat said:


> My house always has some excitement going on. With four pigeons, a ring neck dove, nine starlings, a lovebird and four cats it's like a soap opera sometimes.
> 
> Starla was the color of a cocoa bean but it's also a personal joke. My family created the Bean Spray Pump Co. for insectisides and Starlings are bug slayers. My own private joke that I'd rather have a flock of starlings eat my bugs than spray poison .



WOW! That's terrific! I agree with you about the GREAT STARLING BUG EATER/SLAYERS 100%!!

While, I too, have my excitement with fur and feathers, you _definitely_ have me beat! I know WE SURE ENJOY YOUR SOAP OPERAS!  

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Rainbow is a beauty, Jazicat. Such an unusual color. I love the picture of her with the starling. I've heard they are real characters. You must have your hands full with starlings _and _a lovebird!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely wonderful pictures. Rainbow continues to get prettier and prettier. Loved the one with Starla hanging out with the pigeons - she looks fearless.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jazicat said:


> My house always has some excitement going on. With four pigeons, a ring neck dove, nine starlings, a lovebird and four cats it's like a soap opera sometimes.
> 
> WOW! You have a fine menagerie there! I'm with you on that one as our house is filled to the brim with an assortment of creatures: two pigeons, two parakeets, one cockateil, a hamster, chinchilla, 3 cats, 2 rescue baby rabbits and a blackbird in the back yard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all for the compliments. Rainbow is the perfect pigeon so far and Trafalgar has been an excellent mom by doing daddy duty. I love her color and am amazed at how much her markings match mom's. For such a big bird she acts so dainty but her body is still a little clumsy. Rainbow is a delight.

Starlings are so different than pigeons. They are always singing or chattering. I've never met a bird that love water more and it's a hoot to watch them fight over a bath. They actually bath in the pigeon's bowl and love the water waist high. Most mimic their humans but mine don't. I think it's because mine free fly and are as much a flock as any you'd find outside. They are "wilder" than most pets but again they act like they should. The most important thing is that they are happy. All you have to do is listen to them sing and it's obvious.

Starla was rehomed after being cared for by a wonderful women. We were lucky to get a happy juvenile and enjoy the rewards of her care. Once Starla's molt came she turned into the typical teenager. She actually yells at us in starling for whatever offense she thinks we commited. Starla also will land on any birds back if they are where she wants to be. For some reason they all seem to put up with it and it makes me wonder if they don't understand she's young. They are really smart birds.


Press for a Starla Slideshow


----------

